# How do you work?



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously, people with IBS-D how are you physically capable of work?

I live in the UK and I'm currently receiving income support as I am a single mother of two young children. However, my youngest starts school full-time in September and then I will be expected to be actively searching for work. I have tried explaining my situation to them, but they don't seem to care as it's 'only IBS'. I struggle to function on a daily basis, and frequently need help just coping with school-runs etc. I genuinely don't understand how I will hold down a job, unless they don't mind me calling in sick a few times a week  I suggested working from home, which they found laughable as those jobs are rare, but I don't know what else to do. I'm not lazy, and I WANT to work, I just don't know how.. I am currently doing a degree with the Open University as I hoped that may help with work from home oppurtunities, but it seems impossible.

Can anyone suggest any careers where IBS won't be such an issue? Maybe working alone in an office with a chair that has a potty underneath?


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Seriously, people with IBS-D how are you physically capable of work?
> 
> I live in the UK and I'm currently receiving income support as I am a single mother of two young children. However, my youngest starts school full-time in September and then I will be expected to be actively searching for work. I have tried explaining my situation to them, but they don't seem to care as it's 'only IBS'. I struggle to function on a daily basis, and frequently need help just coping with school-runs etc. I genuinely don't understand how I will hold down a job, unless they don't mind me calling in sick a few times a week
> 
> ...


If you're starting from scratch anyway, might as well attempt to be a medical transcriptionist. Many of them work from home, at least in the States.


----------



## justbe123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Immodium, exercise, eating lower volumn of food and knoweldge where the closest washroom is at all times.

Living at home 24/7 may seem like the most stressfree and safest option but is that really how you want to live your life?

Keep trying different diets, medications and avoiding stress.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Sheer will and determination. The same will and determination that keeps me from not going insane and hanging myself.

Oh, and tons of Imodium and "creative" scheduling.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Unfortunately imodium gives me diarrhea (I know, even my doctor laughed ). 
Hmm sheer will and determination is certainly a possibility, though I always worked retail before, so I suppose when I think 'work' that's what I imagine.. And you certainly can't run off to a toilet in that kind of job. Maybe office work would be Ok! 
I'm going to look into this medical transcriptionist thingy


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh, and I do exercise, and my diet consists of bread and complan (high calorie drink). I was able to eat bananas until recently.. I miss them!


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

What do you mean by creative scheduling? 
Do you know if there are jobs which are more flexible with times you work? For example if I arrive late it doesn't matter because I can stay on later?


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Silent_Sounds,I feel your pain.I have batteled this awful thing almost all my life.I tried working.I would hang on to jobs for a few months and then be fired or forced to quit because I couldn't stay on my job.I held a job as a custodian in an office building at night.It was the best job.I didn't mind cleaning offices.The restrooms were always clean and sanitized early in the evening so when I had to go,no problem and very rarely did anyone work late so I had the place to myself.I worked 6pm to midnight mon-fri.Pay wasn't tops but it paid the bills.Unfortunately our company got out bid and we lost the contract.By that time I was having a hard time just doing my job because of IBS-D.For seven years I fought for disability that I paid for.Now I am on disability.I do some blogging from home,I run forums similar to this one,I do affilate marketing online,and surveys.It's all spare time through out the day.It isn't making me rich,but it helps pay some bills.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like to start a website or something, run a forum, that definitely sounds good.

Seems difficult to make a success though :/


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

I keep a 5 gallon pail, garbage bags and toilet paper in the back of my work truck which has a cap. I have had to pull over while driving and use it several times. If i am near a woods i run in there. Sounds bad but I really don't have a choice i have to support my family, and when i have to go a lot of the time I am nowhere near a bathroom. I have never missed work because of it but there are a lot of times i felt like it! I just had ALCAT test done and got the results 2 days ago. I have to really change my diet because basically everything I eat and drink was on the list so I am not looking forward to it but if it cures my D i will do anything!


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Ooh, well that's creative! To be honest, I'd prefer the back of a truck to a public toilet! Lol


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Ooh, well that's creative! To be honest, I'd prefer the back of a truck to a public toilet! Lol


Ditto...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about working at home. if you haven't already seen it, LonePaladin started this helpful and informative thread recently over on the "working and careers" board:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/170720-work-at-home-jobs-please-add-when-you-can/


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh brilliant, thank you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i know you're in the UK but hopefully that thread will be of some help. good luck


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Silent_Sounds said:


> I'd like to start a website or something, run a forum, that definitely sounds good.
> 
> Seems difficult to make a success though :/


Forums are difficult unless you can find a niche to get into and charge a small month access fee.I'm a mod and admin on some forums and it's difficult to get and keep good members.Blogs can payoff.Crafts can payoff with websites like www.etsy.com.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, it's definitely geared towards the US.

I'm almost at the end of my degree (in Religious Studies - I honestly don't know why, it just interested me and I figured a degree would be great regardless of career choice) and realising it was a complete waste of time as it won't help at all with working from home.

My dream was to be an archivist. Now my dream is to earn barely minumum wage doing anything at all as long as I don't have to leave the house :| Lol.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

But a caution for "work at home" jobs. The vast, vast majority are either scams or pointless because of unattainable 'goals' that result in you working for peanuts......and peanuts are no good for IBS'ers.

Seriously, be careful about these things. There may be some good ones, but for the most part they are garbage.


----------



## Martatomasir (Feb 15, 2014)

I am a graphic designer at a huge web firm in Calgary Alberta and it's already May and I called in sick 4 times already. I sat my boss down and told him what I had. He seemed pretty concerned about it and asked me that if I am not feeling well to stay home that day and work from home. I think once you explain the situation and how it makes you feel, any good person would understand... My bosses do. And it's your legal right to take sick days when you legitametly have health concerns.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Martatomasir said:


> I am a graphic designer at a huge web firm in Calgary Alberta and it's already May and I called in sick 4 times already. I sat my boss down and told him what I had. He seemed pretty concerned about it and asked me that if I am not feeling well to stay home that day and work from home. I think once you explain the situation and how it makes you feel, any good person would understand... My bosses do. And it's your legal right to take sick days when you legitametly have health concerns.


It is always a risk to let your boss or co-workers know in this cutthroat world. In your case it worked and you have a good boss. Sometimes it is best to approach the boss prior to multiple call-ins so the conversation is not a reprimand. It doesn't hurt to work your ass off when you are well to make up for the occasions that you are off. You can still make yourself indispensable in spite of this horrible condition.


----------



## LewisS (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm 20 and still unemployed after college. I am soooo worried about having to work. I'm not diagnosed yet, but get blood work done on Monday. Hopefully once this is sorted (as much as it can be), I can start earning some money! Feel bad having to be dependent on my parents.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

How do you work?
Tired, tired and tired again...more than 30 y of IBSD...


----------



## lkrause3950 (Jun 3, 2013)

Silent_Sounds said:


> Seriously, people with IBS-D how are you physically capable of work?
> 
> I live in the UK and I'm currently receiving income support as I am a single mother of two young children. However, my youngest starts school full-time in September and then I will be expected to be actively searching for work. I have tried explaining my situation to them, but they don't seem to care as it's 'only IBS'. I struggle to function on a daily basis, and frequently need help just coping with school-runs etc. I genuinely don't understand how I will hold down a job, unless they don't mind me calling in sick a few times a week
> 
> ...


Well I work as a tow yard manager at a small impound tow yard where its very slow ...to the point that I may only see 2 customers in a 5 day work week. 80% of the time Im just sitting at a desk watching movies & playing games on my laptop computer.  Granted, finding a job this slow paced is like finding a penny in the atlantic ocean...but it works for me and Im able to work 6 hrs a day, 5 days a week. Its not a living thatll make me rich but Im working...and it helps that I have a bathroom all to myself since Im the only one that works at this particular tow yard in this small tow company.  Ive only called in sick a handful of times in 3 yrs...and its only if I have a REALLY bad flare up of diarrhea and I cant get away from the bathroom. 

Maybe find a desk job at as a receptionist? Or working from home? There arent many jobs where IBS isnt a big issue but they ARE out there! Good luck!


----------



## lkrause3950 (Jun 3, 2013)

celestin said:


> How do you work?
> Tired, tired and tired again...more than 30 y of IBSD...


Ive had IBSD for close to 15 yrs...a lot of time I end up curled in a ball on the floor, couch, or bed crying but I manage. The IBSD medications I take to control the symptoms often make me REALLY tired and a little dehydrated but I just drink a LOT of water. Ive learned to love water.


----------



## lkrause3950 (Jun 3, 2013)

LewisS said:


> I'm 20 and still unemployed after college. I am soooo worried about having to work. I'm not diagnosed yet, but get blood work done on Monday. Hopefully once this is sorted (as much as it can be), I can start earning some money! Feel bad having to be dependent on my parents.


Has your doctor done a colonoscopy yet? Thats how I got diagnosed. Have you thought about maybe trying to find a data entry job you can do from home? Ive heard theyre out there...just a little hard to find.  Good luck!! Ive had IBS-D since I myself was in my early 20s and Im now 39 (40 in Sept). Its tough but still possible to live a somewhat normal life. Good luck!


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I work from home as a freelance writer. It's easy and works well with IBS, but it's frustrating not to use any of my qualifications.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi im a 34 yr old female from the uk and i have had ibsd for nearly 5 yrs now and last yr suffered a breakdown as a result of trying to work part time in a supermarket. It was a total nightmare! i managed to drag myself inn for 7 yrs, the first 2 i was fine then was hit with this horrible illness and lost 2 stone within 3 month was very ill and had to phone inn sick alot. my boss's were far from understanding and 1 day i was so ill i pratically collapsed on my personnel managers office floor but was told they had nobody to cover and id have to see the shift through! i was inn tears, in pain and having to run across a buisy supermarket and up 2 flights of stirs to the toilet which was far from private and very embarresing! Right up til my breakedown last yr i can only say i got throught the days by not eating or drinking and a box of imodium on a morning! i worked on a fresh food counter and they reduced the staff so i was on my own and couldnt just run the loo the stress and anxiety took its toll on me and i just broke down. its took me 10months to be able to leave my house or have family around me and my poor husband and son have suffered also. we are living of my husbands wage and is our only income which isnt alot and we struggle to get by so i despratly need to earn some money but going out to work is not an option for me. i cant claim any bennifits as ibsd is not recognised as a illness you can claim for which i think is crazy when you see how badly it affects your everyday life! i have tried the surveys thing and its a waste of time dosnt earn you anything! does anybody have any work from home ideas i could try in the uk? thanks!


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello all!

I just wanted to share with you all how i get through working!

Believe me, it's NOT easy having to go to the bathroom with stomach pains and not being able to hold it in.

Ive worked in places where I had to travel every month for two weeks at a time, give presentations, go to trade shows and events and meet with clients. Having constant diarrhea is a battle.

this is what i do:

I usually wake up 4 hours before I have to start work and do my prepping. I wake up, drink coffee/ tea (no cream and no sugar) , meditate for a bit, do my business (average 5 bowel movements in the morning) and shower. I constantly tell myself "you will be alright. you will be alright." I take two loperamides (anti diarrhea meds) and drink a lot of water. I then map out through out the day where I will be at what time, where the bathrooms are, and a backup plan to tell people i have to go to the bathroom.

The types of work i stay away from - constant contact with people /no easy access to bathroom (no cashiering jobs, no bank teller jobs, no teaching jobs, no taxi driving type jobs, etc).

When I am out with friends or coworkers for dinner, i eat what ever is safe for me, and that's typically chicken and seafood. No sauce, no wine, no bread, no dessert.

Also, when I am traveling (on a plane or long distance driving), i will wear a diaper in case anything happens. I wear spanx to cover the diaper bulge.

Hope this helps!

WebRep

currentVote

noRating
noWeight


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

celestin said:


> How do you work?
> Tired, tired and tired again...more than 30 y of IBSD...


37 years of IBS for me.


----------



## JessicaUSA7 (Jul 7, 2012)

My advice would be to identify your specific triggers and develop a routine to cope with your symptoms.

My big trigger is stress caused by certain situations&#8230; (i.e. having to sit in a crowded quiet room, and also traveling on an airplane).

I was able to find a job that minimizes when I have to be in these situations.

Also I developed a routine that involves waking up early enough to empty my bowels and also taking Imodium to start the day.


----------

